# Flowers in the park



## littleowl (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Lady (Aug 23, 2014)

They are looking very colourful..i shall have to take some of the park close to me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2014)

Beautiful Littleowl!


----------



## Raven (Aug 23, 2014)

I love flowers littleowl and I would love to take a stroll through that
beautiful park.  Thanks for posting the lovely pictures.


----------



## Pam (Aug 23, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow Pam!! Lovely, all of the shots denise


----------



## littleowl (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you for your wonderful comments.


----------



## SeaSparkle (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh how beautiful littleowl! Funny how flowers can make you smile, even via photos :love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 24, 2014)

Shoot littleowl, I got mixed up on who posted the photos!!  Well, they are still lovely  Just need to credit you now Denise


----------



## Lee (Aug 24, 2014)

WOW!  beautiful photography....I could almost smell the flowers, thanks for posting Littleowl. Do you or anyone else know what tall flower is in the last picture. Resembles the leaves on a canna lily but not sure.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 24, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL   Littleowl.  Thanks.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh that is Glorious Littleowl thanks for posting,  which park was it?


----------



## littleowl (Aug 25, 2014)

I do not know the name of the tall flower it may well be a Lilly.

The park is called Central park and was built in Victorian times. It is in the City of Peterborough I very rarely visit being a country man and live in a village.
I do know the park grows all of its flowers for display.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Lovely, littleowl, I think the tall one is a Cana Lilly.........thanks for posting.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2014)

littleowl said:


> I do not know the name of the tall flower it may well be a Lilly.
> 
> The park is called Central park and was built in Victorian times. It is in the City of Peterborough I very rarely visit being a country man and live in a village.
> I do know the park grows all of its flowers for display.



Well blow me down Littleowl, I'm only an hour away from Peterborough and have visited a couple of times (not for a few years though), I had no idea they had a Central Park. I've only ever seen the industrial area and the Ice skating rink. I must make a point of visiting again.


----------

